# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  The Two islands of Erechia

## Giacomo Togna Marcone

Hi everyone, im new here on the guild, i want to share my passion for drawing with all you.
Please leave comments advices and critics, they are extremely helpful for me. Thanks a lot.
Giacomo  :Smile: 
Instagram: *gtm.creativearts*

----------


## Redrobes

Hello Giacomo,

Would you like to post an image of your map as an attachment to the post and do you need some more instructions on that ?

I use the "Go Advanced" button and then "Manage Attachments" and then upload some. You may have slightly different options than I have but if you need help then let us know.

----------


## Giacomo Togna Marcone

I really do apologize for this big mistake, has been a long day yesterday and I admit I was extremely tired to I press "submit" forgetting the most important thing the pictures.
I ll re do the post very soon. 
Thanks for your understanding. 
Giacomo

----------


## Kellerica

Oh, don't worry about it! There is absolutely no need to apologise, we are simply curious to see your work  :Smile:  It can take a while to get familiar with the forum interface, so just let us know if you have any problems.

----------

